# My shop Just had it Built.



## jimofsanston (Dec 1, 2009)

Just wanted to show some pictures of my new toy. Got to love the wife for giving me permision since i gave her a whole new kitchen. But I still think she came out better than me.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 1, 2009)

*more pictures*

here is more pictures


----------



## mredburn (Dec 1, 2009)

Very nice, clean, easy to find all your stuf. Are your cabinets from a bank remodel? Lots of locking drawers.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats very nice


----------



## Pen_Turner (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome. Looks great. I'm looking into getting something similar. If you don't mind me asking, how much is it to get and/or build something like this? Again Jim, nice shop!!


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 1, 2009)

I paid a contractor 3500 bare bones. It is 12X20 with rig venting. I am installing the electric and installation myself. I still need to get power out to it.


----------



## Pen_Turner (Dec 1, 2009)

$3500 Thats not bad! Thanks Jim


----------



## Mike of the North (Dec 1, 2009)

If you are going to run the wires in a trench, put a little dirt on the wires then lay some yellow caution tape in the trench, that way if someone is digging they will hit the tape before they hit the wires. Nice shop, I like the wood floor helps hide the saw dust.


----------



## Dick Hines (Dec 1, 2009)

*New Shop*

How far is your shop from where you are going to pick up your power? Instead of yellow tape, by the time some one finds the tape it will be to late, why not up the power line in PVC pipe? This will not stop your wire from being cut but it may slow them down.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 1, 2009)

I plan on putting in a 1 inch pipe at least 12-16 inches down. The flooring is not done yet because i need to bring in the power. Then i am going to get some laminate flooring to put in there to make it a little easer to clean. I know the wieght of the tools may dig in but hay it is a work shop after all.


----------



## papaturner (Dec 1, 2009)

jimofsanston said:


> Just wanted to show some pictures of my new toy. Got to love the wife for giving me permision since i gave her a whole new kitchen. But I still think she came out better than me.




I`m sure the kitchen is awesome but I personally would take the shop.:biggrin:
btw It looks great.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks great Jim, :biggrin:

but don't worry.....it'll be full to the rafters before you know it:biggrin:


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 1, 2009)

What a great deal.  Perfect size for a shop


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 1, 2009)

That is very nice Jim . I was looking at those sheds . Yours is great .


----------



## Grim Spirit (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes, very nice.

Save those pictures.  It'll never be that clean again.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 1, 2009)

Yes you can get the pre made and have it set up on your sight but check you local codes. If would have had one delivered i would have to have it anchored which was a lot more money. I saved by having this one bult. It is on 9 12x12 pileings cemented 3 feet down. it is very sturdy no rocking what so ever. and very level.


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey guy's. The wife just saw what I had posted and she stated that I am not done yet. I have to install a bathroom, recliner, mini fridge, flat screen TV, and microwave oven:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. How's that for a wife!!!!!! But then there might be a reason she is allowing me to put that stuff in there ( ever heard "in the dog house" ).


----------



## PenTurnerfromMaine (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, dedicated space, I'm jealous.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 1, 2009)

That looks like a pretty sweet "dog house."


----------



## Fred (Dec 1, 2009)

jimofsanston said:


> ... But then there might be a reason she is allowing me to put that stuff in there (ever heard "in the dog house")


 
Looks like a very nice "dog house" IF SWMBO decides you ain't comming into her new kitchen covered in sawdust and smelling like who knows what!

Congratulations to you on your new man cave! :biggrin:


----------



## Dick Hines (Dec 1, 2009)

Jim, are you in the pen turning club that meets at the Richmond Woodcraft?

I belong to the Richmond Woodturners.


----------



## fitzman163 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## bobleibo (Dec 2, 2009)

jimofsanston said:


> Hey guy's. The wife just saw what I had posted and she stated that I am not done yet. I have to install a bathroom, recliner, mini fridge, flat screen TV, and microwave oven:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:. How's that for a wife!!!!!! But then there might be a reason she is allowing me to put that stuff in there ( ever heard "in the dog house" ).




Hey, no worries. I've been in the dog house for so long I've added on - twice! 
Nice shop..enjoy
Cheers


----------



## artme (Dec 2, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Looks great Jim, :biggrin:
> 
> but don't worry.....it'll be full to the rafters before you know it:biggrin:



Agree, except there are no rafters.:tongue::tongue:

Great set-up.

 Now you need to add shavings and wood dust to make it look real.:biggrin:


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice looking shop, lots of storage and space.  I am glad that you are going to put in electricity.   The hanging electrical cords made me nervous for your safety.


----------

